# Replacement for EHIC in Spain



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

Please remind your guests who have lost or forgotten their EHIC back home, or if it has expired or been stolen and need to see a doctor in Spain, to call the Overseas Healthcare Team (OHT) on 0044 191 219 1999 and request a Provisional Replacement Certificate (PRC).


----------

